

Show HN: SuperParty.fm splash/signup page OMFG - CompanyAgency
http://www.superparty.fm

======
anigbrowl
And with one swift move, they ensured that their mailing would consist almost
entirely of dudes, who would later complain that there were no women at these
parties.

------
brunodombidau
What is this all about?

